# First Tandem advice



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I have been thinking about trying a tandem with my wife, and i stumbled across this ad. I know very little about tandems, but this seems like a great deal. I talked to him and he said the brakes and drive were recently tuned, and in great working order. Anything else I should be worried about? and do you guys think its a good deal for a first (trial) tandem. I can probably get the bike for $200.

BURLEY ~ Tandem Road Bike


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It seems to be a great value.

Kind of old but Burley frames were built to last and it shouldn't be hard to upgrade the parts if you decide you like it.

If you don't like it you should easily be able to sell it for at least what you paid for it.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree. 200 bucks to decide if riding tandems is right for you is a pretty decent deal. The other way is to find a shop that will rent tandems, but those are difficult to find.

Just do a good inspection of everything to make sure it's working well. There really isn't too much different between a tandem and single except that your cranks are tied together with that timing chain. You can check it to make sure it is tensioned well. But, it looks fine in the picture.


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

Good choice - I hope you enjoy it.


----------

